# Van Dyck Crystals



## rjszmidt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, 
I joined this forum when I was looking for info on how to use Van Dyck Crystals which I had not heard of. I am an amatuer horologist and need to be able to dye the cases of clocks. What is the best way to make up a solution for storage and to dilute the colour? any help would be appreciated.
Cheers Richard


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Richard.
Are these wood clocks you want to dye? If so try this link for more info.

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=748


----------



## rjszmidt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi James, 
Thanks for a very quick reply, yes it is wood clock cases, I will check this product out to see if it is available in the UK.
Cheers Richard


----------

